# Lost English Pointer. South Weber.



## 12 Volt Man (Sep 7, 2007)

Cowboy and Lola took off on me Monday night. We got Lola back, but Cowboy has been MIA for two days now. He has a red collar with my contact info on it. Please call with any info. 801-725-5045


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

Any luck finding Cowboy yet?


----------



## 12 Volt Man (Sep 7, 2007)

No luck


----------



## North Mountain (Sep 19, 2007)

So sorry to hear this Rob. If you can, leave something that smells familiar where you last saw him or where you parked. A swestshirt of yours (not clean) or blanket from his kennel. Something that smells familiar sometimes brings them in and keeps them in an area. Good luck.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Shoot I just saw this. I wish you the best of luck. Dang, lets pray for some honest people!! Let us know when you find him.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

I could have sworn I saw him in Indiana this last week standing a covey of birds by the airport...

That sux Rob. Hope you get him back.

Don't lose hope, Heidi went A.W.O.L for ten days. She was at a neighbors house the whole time until they ran out of dog food and took her to the pound. :shock:


----------

